# I Promessi Esplosi ...



## aristocat (10 Aprile 2011)

Signore & Signori,
trasmettiamo ora... "I Promessi Sposi" in 10 minuti
Buona visione :mexican: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9CxZnsbY04&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Signore & Signori,
> trasmettiamo ora... "I Promessi Sposi" in 10 minuti
> Buona visione :mexican:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9CxZnsbY04&feature=related


AHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAAHAHA...sono pur sempre un musicista no?AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...potrei fare un musical su tradi eh....
La Contessa fa la monaca di Monza...io faccio l'innominato...sterminator don Rodrigo...ahahaahahah...


----------



## aristocat (11 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAAHAHA...sono pur sempre un musicista no?AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...potrei fare un musical su tradi eh....
> La Contessa fa la monaca di Monza...io faccio l'innominato...sterminator don Rodrigo...ahahaahahah...


Hai visto Conte come si addice questo video al nostro Forum? :carneval:


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Hai visto Conte come si addice questo video al nostro Forum? :carneval:


 troppo forte Ari!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Hai visto Conte come si addice questo video al nostro Forum? :carneval:


Si Ari...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...sei proprio un mito...de dona...AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Aprile 2011)

Bellissimo


----------



## aristocat (12 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si Ari...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...sei proprio un mito...de dona...AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


LOL... tutto merito degli Oblivion! Che poi oggi ho scoperto che mese prox saranno in tournée proprio a Bologna....


----------



## contepinceton (12 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> LOL... tutto merito degli Oblivion! Che poi oggi ho scoperto che mese prox saranno in tournée proprio a Bologna....


Wovl...altro raduno a Bologna a sto punto


----------



## aristocat (12 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Wovl...altro raduno a Bologna a sto punto


_Sorbole_... noi siamo qua, pronti per ogni evenienza :up:


----------

